# Seat Covers



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I recently bought a Ford 150 and wanted to keep it looking brand new. I contacted a friend from here on PT whose family owns a seat cover company www.seatcoversunlimited.com These are NOT loose fitting, get bunched up under your butt, always look like seat covers from some guys. I opted for the neoprene with a digital camo center and black. They fit so well it took me a few hours to get them on.(this was a few months ago) and I have not had to adjust them once. These are made to last and look liker the factory installed them. I'll tell you up front they are not $29.99. but you get what you pay for. I opted to just do the front seats and console as my back seats are always folded up to transport the dogs. I'll buy another set for my next vehicle immediately. Take a look.





















Take a look at their site. you can order them there or if you have questions send a message to sos1inmesa (member here)


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

here i thought when you said "seat covers"

it was gonna be a pic of a pretty girl in the passenger seat(its a trucker/cb'er thing)

them are really nice looking covers

im gonna check thier site out,would like to get some for my escape

glad to hear you bought a FORD too


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking, that is for sure !!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice!! I got the same covers last spring. Also in an F-150. I just opted for a different camo pattern!!



Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice looking seat covers! Sorry that you guys drive Fords!!! Lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't be sorry Wayne....be jealous ! LOL Truth be told my last two trucks were Dodges and I liked them. 1 Hemi, 1 diesel. The smoker would haul your house.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice covers YD, thanks for sharing, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are nice look'in seat covers.

Wayne, Wayne, Wayne. For the last 10 years, 95% of all Chevy's are still on the road------------------->>>> the rest made it home. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice seat covers indeed. When I get my new truck in a year or so, I'll have to look into buying some of these seatcovers.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

They're pretty pricey, but well worth the $ in my opinion. Love mine and they still look brand new!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Don---if I don't trade my 2010 f-150 in I'm going to look into it---would love to put snow camo covers on----[ can't get use to the green the snow is gone]-------sb*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Skip you buy snow camo and you might lose your truck for 9 months out if the year!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Just don't leave it running.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Don, those look awesome!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

another nice seat cover


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sos1inmesa said:


> Don, those look awesome!


Thank YOU Jake.


----------

